# Pictures of DDR and DDR 2



## taken (Jul 30, 2005)

hi,

  can anyone show the pictures of DDR 1 and DDR 2 RAM modules. am just confused over this 1 and 2 issue. where does this difference actually lies. As am not that techno freak, i just want to make a solid differnce via look of it only, rest the system should take care of....

aken


----------



## darklord (Jul 30, 2005)

Generally DDR1 has TSOP ram chips whereas DDR2 has BGA ram chips...
Also DDR1 is a 184 Pin module whereas DDR2 is 240 pins

Also DDR1 generally works at 2.5,2.6 Upto 3.6 Volts Vdimm whereas DDR2 works @ 1.8V and above.

Hence power requirement of DDR2 is less. 

DDR1 can run at very tight timings which DDR2 cant.

For example DDR1 can run at 1.5-2-2-5 but DDR2 cant.generally DDR2 works at 3-4-4-10 

But DDR2 can do higher frequencies than DDR1

This is DDR 1 -

*images10.newegg.com/productimage/20-220-027-06.JPG

This is DDR2 -

*images10.newegg.com/productimage/20-144-146-02.JPG

the Square shape ram chips on the DDR2 is called BGA chip meaning Ball Grid Array

I hope that clarifies your doubts.


----------



## taken (Jul 30, 2005)

well, 

 thanks a lot for the Re and i got the confusion cleared. 

 well, will there be specific marking saying that this RAM is DDR1 Module and that is DDR2 module, just in case i can just see and say te difference rather then going technical of seeing the Square chips in DDR2 and rectangle shaped chips on DDR1.

 any opinion on it?????


----------



## darklord (Jul 30, 2005)

I dont think there will be any demarkation to identify DDR1 or DDR2.


----------



## indro (Jul 31, 2005)

Just check the size of the chips .There is a considerable difference ,moreover DDR1 wont fit in DDR2 slot and Vice Versa.


----------



## taken (Aug 1, 2005)

OHHHHH !!!

  will the motherboard maual specifically mention that "THIS IS DDR2 RAM BOARD" type of any hint so that when people like us dont' purchase the wrong guy. we may be puzzled with DDR1 compatibilty/DDR2 compatability.

any suggestion!!!


----------

